# Provider Audits



## lbpeterson (Apr 25, 2013)

I work for a large physician practice.  Currently, we do a E/M coding audit on all our providers once a year (annually), but I have had two other auditors tell me that they would recommend more than once a year for a complete provider audit (so they wouldn't get into bad habits while it wasn't 'auditing time').  

We conduct other aspects of audit throughout the year with our Coding Compliance Plan, but I am hoping for some feedback from other practices


----------



## MikeEnos (Apr 26, 2013)

For large practices you could always have a sort of scale, for example providers who score 90%-100% could just get reviewed once a year, 70%-80% once every 6 months, 50%-60% once every 3 months, and less than 50% every month until they show improvement.


----------



## skiboi (May 14, 2013)

lbpeterson
I agree with Mike, I also work for a large facility and we are now practicing auditing twice a year across the board. If it comes to the second audit and most of the coders are behind getting all audits complete, we'll weed it down to only the providers who we know need further education. Hope that helps. 
Jeff


----------



## suemt (Nov 1, 2013)

I realize I'm a little late to this thread, but I just wanted to concur with Mike.  This is how it's done at the hospital system affiliated physician practices we work with.  

Sue


----------

